# Robert Poseidon.



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I bought this a while back from another forum member , One of the reasons was that it's my

Birthwatch 1964 and after searching for ages it's a watch i liked which matched my year.

I am not a big fan of the cyclops so removed it to give it a more Sea-Dweller look.If you are after

a decent Sub/Dweller type watch these are amazing value.This is running at +2 sec a day , The lume

is good and lasts all night, and the build quality is excellent. Case is a decent size at 42mm with 22mm

lug spacing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Stunning condition for a 44 year old, are you sure it's that old ?.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Like that too  Any ideas of how much?


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Reminds me of the Grovana Coral Reef.

Very nice looking Sub Styled diver youve got there.

Im pretty certain ive seen a blue chronograph version of the Poseidon on the bay (sometime in the last year :blink: )


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

catflem said:


> Stunning condition for a 44 year old, are you sure it's that old ?.


I thought that would get people going! It would be in good nick if it was 44yrs old.

Unfortunately i dont seem to be able to find a watch i like from 1964 so i have settled for this

atm...the Company (Robert) was founded in 1964..it's the nearest thing i can get! Has anyone got a watch

from 64?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

ANDI said:


> Reminds me of the Grovana Coral Reef.
> 
> Very nice looking Sub Styled diver youve got there.
> 
> Im pretty certain ive seen a blue chronograph version of the Poseidon on the bay (sometime in the last year :blink: )


It's the same case as the Grovana Coral Reef..Also similar watches from Debaufre and Steinhart.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

jbw said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning condition for a 44 year old, are you sure it's that old ?.
> ...


I did a quick google before I posted, and thought, how do I break the news diplomatically .

There's a nice Seiko weekdater from 1964 on the bay, and a whole load of more expensive stuff  , but there are plenty of nice designs from that era.

I'm 1963 vintage


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

'Robert' doesn't exist any more, I believe.

Wouldn't mind one of these but pity they weren't born in 65 like me


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

There have been some good mods done to these watches with MKII parts. One I saw, I think has a Plongeur Dial but MOD sword hands.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Robert said:


> 'Robert' doesn't exist any more, I believe.
> 
> Wouldn't mind one of these but pity they weren't born in 65 like me


The brand Robert used to be Mr Steinhart and a business partner. They have parted quite some time ago and the business partner has apparently sold some more Robert watches on his own afterwards (the word is, that there has been a quality issue on the later Robert models). Steinhart meanwhile, is selling this kind of watch under the brand of Steinhart by now. They are called Ocean 1 and GMT - Ocean 1. I believe that Debaufre (the U.S. equivalent of Steinhart) is selling them, too with the only difference that a Selitta movement is used, whereas Steinhart uses an ETA 2824-2. Hope that helps  !

all the best

Jan


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

potz said:


> I hate to disillusion you, but this watch is still available online at ca. US$ 399. It is not from 1964 - it is present day production.
> 
> As it is not allowed to post links to commercial sites here I suggest you just do a little google for Robert Poseidon ....


Chris.

Should have read all the previous posts before posting yours!

I know it's not from 1964.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Nearly identical to my new purchase, a Grovana.










Great quality watch, as sold by our host. These are a steal for what you get. Got this second hand of the bay, with box and papers. Anyone else have one?


----------

